# 2007 22' Mallard by Fleetwood -18CK vs. 2007 22' Jayco Jay Flight- 19JTX



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm heading to PPL Motor Homes tomorrow to check out a couple of campers. I was originally looking at 3 but ruled one out. I'm deciding between a 2007 Mallard and a 2007 Jayco Jay Flight that I have described in the title. 

I've read reviews on both and most of them seem to be hit-or-miss. Some people describe that they're the best campers they've ever owned and some say they are a POS. Does anyone have any opinions or experience with these campers? I'd really appreciate some feedback. I may have to make an important decision tomorrow and am trying to get all of the info I can. Thanks.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I own a 2002 Mallard. The artificial wood grain is peeling off the cabinet fronts. The plastic moulding used in the corners of the shower stall and around door cutouts has shrunk and cracked in multiple places. The curtains disintegrated from the sun 3 years ago, and the dual power fridge went out last year. Both front windows leaked water onto the nightstands on either side of the master bed warping and expanding the cheap particle board tops of those cabinets until the formica laminate came off the top. The entire time the trailer has been parked on my land in POC and only moved a few times for storm warnings. From what I have heard, I've done good and am way above average when it comes to problems others have had.


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Pocketfisherman said:


> I own a 2002 Mallard. The artificial wood grain is peeling off the cabinet fronts. The plastic moulding used in the corners of the shower stall and around door cutouts has shrunk and cracked in multiple places. The curtains disintegrated from the sun 3 years ago, and the dual power fridge went out last year. Both front windows leaked water onto the nightstands on either side of the master bed warping and expanding the cheap particle board tops of those cabinets until the formica laminate came off the top. The entire time the trailer has been parked on my land in POC and only moved a few times for storm warnings. From what I have heard, I've done good and am way above average when it comes to problems others have had.


Thanks for the info. We went to PPL yesterday and checked out that Mallard; I wasn't impressed. It was used, of course, and It had many of the issues you've stated here. The cabinet work just seemed to be a little cheaper in quality compared to the Jayco. I've heard that the 2007 year models from Fleetwood are not the greatest of years because they went out of business in 2009. I think they're currently back in business but not making TT. I read that 2007 was the biggest loss they sustained during the recession so I wonder if that's why their quality was lower during those years.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

make sure you check em out REALLY good, i bought an 06 30ftr. of a different brand , and am now in the process of almost totally rebuilding it. i've cut 22ft out of the ceiling ,had to replace all the rafters,insulation, running new wire,we put 3/8plywood on the roof, had to replace the flooring in the bathroom, and having to replace some of the flooring through out. dont make my mistake make sure you check them out throughly..


----------



## Bharvey (Mar 24, 2013)

Thepartsguy50 said:


> make sure you check em out REALLY good, i bought an 06 30ftr. of a different brand , and am now in the process of almost totally rebuilding it. i've cut 22ft out of the ceiling ,had to replace all the rafters,insulation, running new wire,we put 3/8plywood on the roof, had to replace the flooring in the bathroom, and having to replace some of the flooring through out. dont make my mistake make sure you check them out throughly..


Thanks for the warning. We went with the Jayco Jay Flight and so far havnen't noticed any issues with it. We've had some heavy rains since we got it and haven't noticed any leaks or soft spots. I checked it out pretty good before we bought it and everything seemed to be in order. I did a recall check on it and all that came up was a recall for the refrigerator that, I was told, was fixed. I read a couple of negative reviews of the camper about their roofing material used during those years but mine seems to be in good shape. I went ahead and bought some roof sealant to apply just to be preventative. Thanks again for the heads-up!


----------



## Pilot281 (Aug 14, 2006)

Bharvey said:


> Thanks for the warning. We went with the Jayco Jay Flight and so far havnen't noticed any issues with it. We've had some heavy rains since we got it and haven't noticed any leaks or soft spots. I checked it out pretty good before we bought it and everything seemed to be in order. I did a recall check on it and all that came up was a recall for the refrigerator that, I was told, was fixed. I read a couple of negative reviews of the camper about their roofing material used during those years but mine seems to be in good shape. I went ahead and bought some roof sealant to apply just to be preventative. Thanks again for the heads-up!


Pics or it didn't happen!! Throw some up on the "home away from home" thread. Congrats!


----------

